# Wild animal encounters



## ski stef (Jul 9, 2012)

Seen some lately around the house. here's a few to get started....  What have you seen?


----------



## bigbog (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, bears possess insatiable appetites as well as good memories(unfortunately).  Problems come with the fine line between their beautiful fur and cute young and their drive to get to where their huge appetites have previously found food, plus the majority of people let them do whatever they're doing = can be a little intimidating for most people to get within 30ft of a bear and start yelling at it.
Towns up here, especially once above Waterville...quickly dissolve into thick woods or grasslands, so wildlife is numerous...especially towards nighttime.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2012)

Turkeys and deer abound on the undeveloped point south of our neighborhood. Possums and racoons, too. Our dog has reduced the possum population of the area by 8 over the past 3 years.


----------



## dmc (Jul 10, 2012)

We can't leave ANY garbage out where I live..
Too many bears and they cause bad damage and the one's who get identified as problems end up getting killed...

Se we are miltant about our neighbors NOT leaving garbage out overnight...  Our bears are content to eat berries, mushrooms and apples...


----------



## Nick (Jul 10, 2012)

Didn't Billski have a run in with a bear while hiking last year?


----------



## hammer (Jul 10, 2012)

Mentioned before...had a bear go right behind our tent when car camping at a campground in Glen NH.  Apparently our campsite was in the line from the river to the dumpster.  Yelling at them can work.

Never realized how quiet something so large could be.


----------



## vdk03 (Jul 10, 2012)

Unfortunately bears have excellent memories and once they have found food somewhere they will usually come back. The previous tenet told me that the shed had been broken into before by bears so it seems they know the place. Looks like I will be building a bear proof garbage container soon. 

On another note this is a timber rattlesnake we saw about a mile from our house when we where in castleton VT.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 10, 2012)

Sometimes i get out of work early in the am...two or three . I drive back to camp thru well lets say BC roads. The other morning I almost bagged a fox, coyote, racoon, possum and of course a deer all on the same drive up. lol


----------



## kickstand (Jul 10, 2012)

hammer said:


> Mentioned before...had a bear go right behind our tent when car camping at a campground in Glen NH. Apparently our campsite was in the line from the river to the dumpster. Yelling at them can work.



We have a place up in Bartlett.  Our neighbors were telling me that our places are along the bear route from the hills down to the Each Branch Saco River.  Apparently they cut thru our yards frequently enough that we've had to warn people who use our house.  I had the sliders open on the back of the house the other night and caught a raccoon sniffing around the screen.  Scared it away pretty easily, but couldn't help thinking "What if that were a bear?"


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Geoff (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Jul 11, 2012)

i just saved a baby rabbit in the backyard. i was sitting on the couch and heard  a bunch of crows.  i looked out and saw 5 crows in a small group and one kept picking up what looked like a leaf. i went out to see and discovered (after i scared the birds away) that it was a tiny rabbit.  i scooped him up and brought him back to the cover of the woods.


----------



## Nick (Jul 11, 2012)

Your a hero! 

I did that once... although the predator was my wife's cat. The rabbit ran away from the cat and ran right off the deck into an aboveground swimming pool. I pulled it out with the skimmer and put him in the woods.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i just saved a baby rabbit in the backyard. i was sitting on the couch and heard  a bunch of crows.  i looked out and saw 5 crows in a small group and one kept picking up what looked like a leaf. i went out to see and discovered (after i scared the birds away) that it was a tiny rabbit.  i scooped him up and brought him back to the cover of the woods.



Definitely a hero!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2012)

This vicious monster has been hanging around in my yard:


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> although the predator was my wife's cat.



nice.. not OUR cat, THE WIFE'S cat..


----------



## Philpug (Jul 11, 2012)

I was w/in a few feet of a moose in Jackson Hole, I was skiing down and nearly ran into him. I was damn lucky. I do see coyotes here a lot..in fact we see coyotes, road runners, jack rabbits and cowboys...we are in a real life warner brothers cartoon.


----------



## ski stef (Jul 11, 2012)

i was just on a hike with the dogs and they must have spooked a deer that was up ahead.  I heard rocks falling and then this thudding coming my way and apparently the deer didn't see me because it was sprinting down the trail right at me at full speed. I kind of jumped off to the side of the trail and he just kept running right by me...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 11, 2012)

Nearly 20 years ago I was working ona bird research study on the Mogollon Rim in Arizona. We lived in tents for 3 months, and got into town about once every 2 weeks. Towards the end of the study we had to go and drive new survey stakes into teh study plots. For this, the three of us on the crew each had 5 pound single jack sledges. One day we were driving in a gov't issue minivan out to the plot we were working on and had to stop and wait for a big herd of elk to cross the road. Probably 20-30 does crossed before the big buck showed up. He came out of the woods, and stood in the middle of the road staring at us. I'm certain we were all thinking about fresh elk burgers because when the buck finally left the road and completely messed up his jump over the anti cow fencing on the side of the road, all three fof us reached for our hammers as he struggled to get free from teh pence. He got out before any of us got out of the truck. When the buck was gone, I said "You know, I'm glad he was OK." The guy who was driving said, "Yeah, me too. I don't really know how to clean an elk."


----------

